# NFL Wild card weekend



## Trajan (Jan 7, 2012)

so the Texans, their #1 QB is out, down to 3rd stringer...ripe for a wildcard upset. But, its Cincy soooooo

Lions @ NO.... mail it in. Brees will make it work,  lots of points, but Detroit has  had several travel agents busy booking vacations for next week in the warmer climes....so thats that. 

Tebow time vs. Pitt... 

somehow I don't think so, Tim will have a come to Jesus moment

Atl and the Giants? *sigh*..don't care, I'll take atl just because....


----------



## Trajan (Jan 7, 2012)

the cincy QB didn't play the bball...a lineman bats it down and scoops it in and the QB looks at the referee like hey , then sees the guy running to the end zone, TD too late....play the ball rookie, always.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 7, 2012)

That was a great int, and it was a d lineman that snatched it out of the air!  Then he gets the sack to end the half, too!

Still, close game as expected.  I still wonder if Yates can do enough offensively to keep Houston ahead.  He's been up and down in his starts.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 7, 2012)

JJ Watts is 'Da Man'....what a great interception.

I played defensive tackle a gazillion years ago.  That interception is every linemans wet dream.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 7, 2012)

17 to 10... yeah!!!


----------



## Toro (Jan 7, 2012)

My picks this weekend were

Houston
New Orleans
Atlanta
Pittsburgh

That's bad news for fans of these teams because I'm awful at picking winners.


----------



## techieny (Jan 7, 2012)

Toro said:


> My picks this weekend were
> 
> Houston
> New Orleans
> ...



agree with all except Atlanta I'm picking the Giants !


----------



## Trajan (Jan 7, 2012)

Toro said:


> My picks this weekend were
> 
> Houston
> New Orleans
> ...



you know, no one, and I mean no one expects Denver to win even if they are at home, that doesn't have the advantage it used to, but, when everyone is selling...what do you do?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 7, 2012)

Fantastic defensive effort by the Texans.  With their run game, if the defense plays this strongly, they are dangerous.  Yates, while not spectacular, made enough plays and protected the ball.

It will be interesting to see how well the Texans can run against the Ravens.

That's my first wrong pick this weekend, which will be next?


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 7, 2012)

Woo Hoo.... Texans win!!!

31 to 10


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 7, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Fantastic defensive effort by the Texans.  With their run game, if the defense plays this strongly, they are dangerous.  Yates, while not spectacular, made enough plays and protected the ball.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how well the Texans can run against the Ravens.
> 
> That's my first wrong pick this weekend, which will be next?





That was a good game.

Now lets see how the Saints do.


----------



## Toro (Jan 7, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > My picks this weekend were
> ...



I'd take Pittsburgh to win but Denver to cover.  They are a 9 point dog.  That's too much.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 7, 2012)

Dang. The Texans finally built a real team.

Good for them.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 7, 2012)

well if the lions lose by less than 7, the umpire cost them a TD, horrible. the referee threw a bean bag on that brees pass=fumble,letting the play roll, the umpire 20 yards away blows the whistle shortly thereafter  Detroit recovers, and starts to run free and clear to the end zone the dumbshit.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 7, 2012)

the lions need some tackling classes for god sakes...


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 7, 2012)

The texans have a 3rd string rookie QB.

His girlfriend must be doing back flips.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 7, 2012)

Go Big Blue!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 7, 2012)

Toro said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



The only thing that makes that spread too much is the injuries in Pitt.  If Big Ben were 100% I'd say 9 might not be enough.  Denver really has looked like the worst team to make the playoffs.

Surprising first half in the Saints - Lions game.  Turnovers are pretty much the only thing stopping the Saints so far.  Can the Lions get more in the second half, or can they go score-for-score to maintain their lead?  I'm still expecting the Saints to pull it out.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 7, 2012)

the lions were done in by lack of a pass rush and lack of tackling skills. they are a pretty good team, but they need to bear down on the basics. and that last pass for an INT by Stafford, just heaving it up there, well, I think maybe they should have worked a bit harder, made some simpler passes before going for the  home run...


----------



## Wiseacre (Jan 7, 2012)

Trajan said:


> the lions were done in by lack of a pass rush and lack of tackling skills. they are a pretty good team, but they need to bear down on the basics. and that last pass for an INT by Stafford, just heaving it up there, well, I think maybe they should have worked a bit harder, made some simpler passes before going for the  home run...



 NO has 3 probowlers on their OL, plus they use RBs and TEs on the wings to chip people before going out for a pass.  Their pass pro is as good as it gets.   What bothered me was the poor tackling against the Saints' RBs, particularly Thomas.   Plus, the Lions had 2 or 3 shots at an intercept, which they didn't get.   And of course the obligatory blown coverages that gave the Saints an easy TD.    Kudos to NO, the best team won.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 7, 2012)

Dammit, Detroit lost.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 7, 2012)

I just didn't want Atlanta to have to play New Orleans again.


----------



## Wiseacre (Jan 7, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> I just didn't want Atlanta to have to play New Orleans again.




To do that they have to beat the Giants and the Packers, and NO has to beat SF at SF.   Not the likliest of scenarios.   Tell you the truth though, now that my Lions lost I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > I just didn't want Atlanta to have to play New Orleans again.
> ...



I expect my Niners to be next.  NO looks fairly unstoppable right now.  I'll hope, and I'll cheer, and I'll dance and yell if SF can pull out the win, but the realistic part of me thinks it's unlikely.

Detroit had a lot of mental mistakes and they really need to get a running game.  Not being able to force NO to punt in the entire game, the only way they could win was with more turnovers.  The Saints have been unbeatable at home this year and Detroit still has a few too many kinks to work out to try and stand up to the top teams.  They are a young team though, I expect to see them back in the playoffs more than once in the next few years.


----------



## KissMy (Jan 8, 2012)

Toro said:


> My picks this weekend were
> 
> Houston
> New Orleans
> ...



I agree with this list. The only one that will be a close game is Atlanta vs New York. The biggest blow-out should be Pittsburgh pounding Denver.


----------



## KissMy (Jan 8, 2012)

I think it will be Green Bay vs New England in Super Bowl XLVI.

My money is on the Packers.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 8, 2012)

KissMy said:


> I think it will be Green Bay vs New England in Super Bowl XLVI.
> 
> My money is on the Packers.


Just not NE or PIT.  That's all I care about really in the SB.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 8, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



The Niners have a strong running game, are plus 28 in turnovers and have a defensive backfield with hands - Detroit dropped two of NO's errant passes.  The Stick is natural grass and winds in January can make the kicking game (also a Niner strong point) and passing problematic, especially for teams which spend more than half their season in doors.

That said Drew Brees has a very quick release and knows where his receivers should be.  Holding the score down will require that he not be allowed the homerun ball, and putting pressure on him will be a key.  The Niners inside LB's are very active and I expect we will see rookie pass rusher Aldon Smith,  LB's Willis and Bozman and DL  Justine Smith in Drew's face all day.  My prediction, the team which wins the turnover battle will win: SF 23, No 21, based on three NO turnovers and none by the Niners.


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2012)

I think the Saints are the best team in football.

They are as good as GB on offense and have a better defense.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 8, 2012)

Toro said:


> I think the Saints are the best team in football.
> 
> They are as good as GB on offense and have a better defense.


IMHO, they didn't prove that last night as much as the Lions proved that they had a WORSE defense AND can't play full 4 quarters.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Saints are the best team in football.
> ...



agreed. but at san fran, I just don't see smith getting it done. Dilfer was your atypical  small ball don't make a mistake QB with a dominant D that would win games, but, I am not sure smith is even that good. hes really erratic. I see NO pulling it out, I hope for the niners, but...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2012)

And here we have the Giants - Falcons.  The first half should be used as an example of the ridiculously inaccurate nature of spotting the football.  The Giants screwed up not demanding a measurement late in the game (on a very badly spotted ball that SHOULD have been a first down) and threw a 10 yard pass when they probably should have run a quick qb sneak to get the first down.

I didn't see the defenses playing as dominantly as these 2 have in the first half.  I don't see either team having a 35 point second half like the Saints, but I do think there will be more than 9 combined points scored.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't see Atlanta coming back now.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Atlanta proving once again that no playoff choke is too big.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2012)

Hakeem Nicks splits the Atlanta secondary for a 72 yd TD. 5 Atlanta defenders whiff

Giants 17
Atlanta  2


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2012)

It was dumb to go for it.  They should taken the three.

It's a low-scoring game, the Giants have a great front four, and they aren't getting many opportunities.

Dumb, dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Toro said:


> It was dumb to go for it.  They should taken the three.
> 
> It's a low-scoring game, the Giants have a great front four, and they aren't getting many opportunities.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, dumb, dumb.



Yup, yup, yup, yup


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

this looks like the last Q of the NO game, the giants can run pass at will, but, atl cannot really move the ball. 

eli has always been a sleeper. don't count the giants  out , if they get hot....*shrugs*


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 8, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Be interesting to see a Rodgers/Smith square off in the Championship.

Looks like Big Blue comes to the Frozen Tundra.  Let's see if this ends up like the regular season game.  Here's hoping.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've never seen a kickoff bounce off the uprights and land on the 20 before.

Did Jesus make that happen?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn, Steelers are going to eat Denver's lunch.

Only question is whether or not it will be as bad an ass whooping that Atlanta got.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

That was the game winning score.


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, Steelers just kicked a FG.

Game over!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Fuck, that boy can't throw.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

"Excellent throw away by Tebow"

Whaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 8, 2012)

Just got finished watching the Giant game on DVR.  What an ass whipping!

Moving on to Green Bay. Uphill battle............but I don't think the line will be more than a touchdown.  

Coughlin is a cagey bastard.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Just got finished watching the Giant game on DVR.  What an ass whipping!
> 
> Moving on to Green Bay. Uphill battle............but I don't think the line will be more than a touchdown.
> 
> Coughlin is a cagey bastard.



Giants are a lot like the Packers of last year. They stumbled through the regular season because of extensive injuries. They now have all their running backs, defensive line and receivers healthy. If Eli has all his weapons he can be dangerous

Packers are still the leagues best but I wouldnt look past the Giants


----------



## manifold (Jan 8, 2012)

So far Tebow looks like Tebow.

Denver is gonna need some special teams/defense points to pull this thing out.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

manifold said:


> So far Tebow looks like Tebow.
> 
> Denver is gonna need some special teams/defense points to pull this thing out.



Yeah...

Not gonna happen.

This is brutal.

I'm just pulling for Rapethisburger to tweak his ankle and James Harrison to do something to get himself suspended at this point.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Tebow gonna get raped.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2012)

God, is Tebow boring to watch 

Elway, must be going nuts. This is the future of Denver football?


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McMQ9zHtrg4]Roethlisberger gets humped by Mendenhall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll be damned.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Royal was getting humped by that Gay guy and still caught it.  

Nice play.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> God, is Tebow boring to watch
> 
> Elway, must be going nuts. This is the future of Denver football?



Vader Chokes Officer - I find your lack of faith disturbing - YouTube


*TIM TEBOW*​
*THE MILE HIGH MESSIAH​*​


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, man, this is awesome!


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Rapethisburger is done.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Tebow still throws the ugliest ball of all time.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

Tebow is lookin pretty good. I missed the first quarter shopping with a customer but so far its looks like the Steelers are imploding from what I've seen.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> I've never seen a kickoff bounce off the uprights and land on the 20 before.
> 
> Did Jesus make that happen?



The Lord is strong in the Tebow...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen a kickoff bounce off the uprights and land on the 20 before.
> ...



Don't count Pittsburgh out yet:

*Ben Rothliesburger*​
*
The Ayatollah of the Allegheny 
​*​
______________________________​


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen a kickoff bounce off the uprights and land on the 20 before.
> ...



I see what you did there. 

Denver is walking all over the Steelers. Good aggressive game.


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2012)

lol


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2012)

BTW, the Broncos were a 9 point dog.  This is, apparently, only the second time in playoff history when the home team has been the underdog by more than 7 points.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

This is so fuggin' awesome.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 8, 2012)

I would like Denver to win. But.......can all the religious nuts please take a chill pill. "God" may be all things, but "he" is not an offensive coordinator.


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2012)

Yards in the first 14 minutes of the second quarter.

Denver 228
Pittsburgh 3


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Too bad you didn't get the context...or at least pretend you didn't.

Hi Grumps.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> I would like Denver to win. But.......can all the religious nuts please take a chill pill. "God" may be all things, but "he" is not an offensive coordinator.



El Diablo runs the Patriots entire team


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> I would like Denver to win. But.......can all the religious nuts please take a chill pill. God is not an offensive coordinator.



I'm just playing....God has nothing to do with the winner of a football game.  However, getting players to "believe" in a collective is nothing but a positive for the team.

Be it Jesus Christ or George Gipp who I don't believe was  deity.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 8, 2012)

Yep my Yahoo pics are terrible this weekend. I'm only 1 for 3 and I've got Pit by 8.5........

Translation: This shit sucks.................


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

I just saw the quarter stats. Did Denver even play in the first quarter? Complete role reversal.


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2012)

Did you see the Lord snap the ball above Roethlisberger's head?


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wheels coming off....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

I live in KC but I was born and raised in Denver and Springs. I'll root for Denver when KC isn't involved. Plus I was always a huge elway fan.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Toro said:


> Did you see the Lord snap the ball above Roethlisberger's head?


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I live in KC but I was born and raised in Denver and Springs. I'll root for Denver when KC isn't involved. Plus I was always a huge elway fan.



Elway is mainlining Pepto right now watching this.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I live in KC but I was born and raised in Denver and Springs. I'll root for Denver when KC isn't involved. Plus I was always a huge elway fan.
> ...



I never knew Ben wore Elways number as sort of a tribute. Tebow is spot on with his deep ball though. Something we haven't had here in KC in years. Our best hope was Gannon and we traded him right in his peak. Seems the norm for our team. We've been reduced to a farm for the rest of the NFL. Sucks


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Cower is dreaming.

Did you see Boomer's body language when the camera pulled away when Bill was talking?


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Tebow has thrown one "nice" deep ball in this game.  Let's not get out of control here.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



2 for 50+, 1 for 40+ and 2 for 30+ 

Those are stats to talk about for only having played a half.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I've been watching the whole game, dude.   Yes there have been deep passing plays completed by Denver but only one of them was a nice throw by Tebow.  The others have been ducks that were caught.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

Denver is doing everything right.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



While that may be true as I've only seen 1 quarter in the end all that will be talked about are the stats and the final score.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



....by superficial fans.


----------



## driveby (Jan 8, 2012)

Pissburgh stinks.......


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

That pass looked awful backward-y


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



By everyone. Even the sports casters focus on stats. 

Why so obstinate?


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

driveby said:


> Pissburgh stinks.......





You must be lovin' this shit


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Because stats don't tell the whole story at all.  You look at the stats and make the assumption that their deep ball is spot on but underneath those stats Tebow is throwing shitty balls that are just happening to get caught.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

Piss poor officiating.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyway....Denver got hosed on that non fumble call.


----------



## Cuyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Pissburgh stinks.......
> ...



^^^^^^I know this guy is!   All but giddy at how pissed off the poser Shitsburg fans in my area must be.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Denver like them or not,  just got screwed, that inadvertent whistle shit has got to stop, happened in the lions game too. a turn over miraculously becomes undone because they are to fucking quick to blow the whistle, that was a backward pass.........they installed the bullshit review process  but still let that crap go? they need to change the rule or just blow it up and kill the whole challenge crap.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Denver like them or not,  just got screwed, that inadvertent whistle shit has got to stop, happened in the lions game too. a turn over miraculously becomes undone because they are to fucking quick to blow the whistle, that was a backward pass.........they installed the bullshit review process  but still let that crap go? they need to change the rule or just blow it up and kill the whole challenge crap.



Yeah, I don't understand how they can deem a play "unchallengeable"


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

and here we go again, it was called a TD on the field the ball never even broke the plane either........unreal.....they just get worse, not better.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



100% right...TP has gone for 3 picks instead of playing the man and got burned on 2 of them.  

I think it's a safe statement that as TP goes...so goes the game of the Pittsburgh Defense.  

Tebow is not looking all that great.  It is a testament to the fact that teams win; players do not.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Denver like them or not,  just got screwed, that inadvertent whistle shit has got to stop, happened in the lions game too. a turn over miraculously becomes undone because they are to fucking quick to blow the whistle, that was a backward pass.........they installed the bullshit review process  but still let that crap go? they need to change the rule or just blow it up and kill the whole challenge crap.
> ...



What's worse is calls like this can alter the outcome of the game. And this one has the potential to do just that.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Trajan said:


> and here we go again, it was called a TD on the field the ball never even broke the plane either........unreal.....they just get worse, not better.



I can see not getting the fumble right but this was an easy one they blew.


----------



## driveby (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Pissburgh stinks.......
> ...





Their fans are as annoying as TM, they're talking about how bad they want to come to Baltimore for the AFC Championship......  As if


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Cuyo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



If Denver wins and then goes to New England and beats us next weekend the butthurt will be through the roof with me leading the way.


----------



## Cuyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Worry not, my support for Thumper does not extend beyond him having Pittsburgh as an opponent.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

The discount double-check commercials just amuse the shit out of me.  Good For A-Rog that he has some off the field notice


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> The discount double-check commercials just amuse the shit out of me.  Good For A-Rog that he has some off the field notice



Yeah, I can't get enough of BJ Raji dancing.

Can't say I'm a fan of any kind of political ads during games.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The discount double-check commercials just amuse the shit out of me.  Good For A-Rog that he has some off the field notice
> ...



Not sure who that is.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

That call created a potential  14 point swing. I remember watching a Raiders playoff game in the snow. The officials shitty calls kept the Raiders from going to the SuperBowl.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The New Addition to the double-check commercials.  He's a Packer lineman, played for Boston College.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

Tebow has all day in the pocket.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> That call created a potential  14 point swing. I remember watching a Raiders playoff game in the snow. The officials shitty calls kept the Raiders from going to the SuperBowl.



I was wallowing in Basic Training when that game was played and have never actually watched it in it's entirety.

No doubt the refs got every call correct though.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Oh...we didn't get a POL...I thought you were saying BJ Ravi was political...


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



lol ... I forget I'm in the New England bubble.  Must be just in this area for the NH primaries.

Wicked annoying.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > That call created a potential  14 point swing. I remember watching a Raiders playoff game in the snow. The officials shitty calls kept the Raiders from going to the SuperBowl.
> ...



It was one call in particular. The refs called it a fumble and it was clearly an incomplete pass. Gannons arm was half way extended when it was hit. Worst playoff call I remember ever seeing that resulted in a game changer.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Denver is going to have to score a TD to wind up as a winner, and it doesn't look good. Pitt has found their second wind.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 8, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Denver is going to have to score a TD to wind up as a winner, and it doesn't look good. Pitt has found their second wind.



I don't think so. Not with my luck these past 2 weeks...........


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Denver is going to have to score a TD to wind up as a winner, and it doesn't look good. Pitt has found their second wind.



If they can eat up a lot of clock here and get three I like their chances but a TD would be a killer for Pittsburgh


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Denver is going to have to score a TD to wind up as a winner, and it doesn't look good. Pitt has found their second wind.
> ...



Rothliesberger may have found a cortisone shot.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Can they shoot ankles?

Horrible throw by Tebow last play.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Denver is going to have to score a TD to wind up as a winner, and it doesn't look good. Pitt has found their second wind.
> ...



How much do you have on the game?


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ruh roh


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

As Keith Jackson would say.....Fummmmmmbule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

and there it is, thats a fumble and away we go. and, thats why they are an 8-8 team.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

Denver isn't going to win that challenge.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



As much as i can afford to lose,  $0......

I just play a free pick ems................


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm going to be garbage at work tonight


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

Ooooooooooo


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

The first down marker was knocked over by the tackle...why was the clock still running?


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

chump bailey...screws the pooch.....


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

I remember the days when Champ Baily would have never dropped that pick.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

Dang.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2012)

Touchdown Pittsburgh!


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

and there it is....garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 8, 2012)

As they used to say in Dallas, "Whump, there it is!"


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

the idiot went for the hit instead of the ball, he was bobbling it....


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

Here is where we see what Tebow is made of.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2012)

Is Denver REALLY going to choke this badly?  Beating up on the Steelers 20-6 when no one outside of Denver thought you had a chance, Ben throwing barely better than Tebow, the Steelers D giving up big play after big play.....and now it's tied?

I don't care who wins this game, neither one is going to be able to take the Pats.  Denver just isn't good enough, Pitt is way too beat up.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> As they used to say in Dallas, "Whump, there it is!"



Denver is all hat and no cattle, I really thought they had a chance...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

See, if the DB would have swatted the ball out of his hands...no catch.  Just an inmature play by the Denver DB  (I estimate 8 out of 10 DBs would have done the same thing though I guess).


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Is Denver REALLY going to choke this badly?  Beating up on the Steelers 20-6 when no one outside of Denver thought you had a chance, Ben throwing barely better than Tebow, the Steelers D giving up big play after big play.....and now it's tied?
> 
> I don't care who wins this game, neither one is going to be able to take the Pats.  Denver just isn't good enough, Pitt is way too beat up.



agreed. cheeseburger took a shot at half time,no doubt of it,  thats only good one time, next week? hes done.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

well, is Tebow tight with the Lord? 

stay tuned.....


----------



## manifold (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm rooting for triple overtime.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

manifold said:


> I'm rooting for triple overtime.



Hear that A-15...Triple OT...lol


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

manifold said:


> I'm rooting for triple overtime.



Not, I.  I need to get some sleep in before work.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > I'm rooting for triple overtime.
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

could that face mask be any more obvious, wtf?


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Terrible throw.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Trajan said:


> well, is Tebow tight with the Lord?
> 
> stay tuned.....



Revelations....no  Dude was wide open.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Man Rothliesberger can extend a play


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

That was a game winning catch.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

lulz!


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Thats what a mature db does.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Ironic it may come down to a Hail Mary with Tebow there


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

67 yard field goal? hey wtf? 

if they miss ...oops, they said hell no.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Ironic it may come down to a Hail Mary with Tebow there



Was thinking the same thing.

Will God alter the coin flip?


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

Exciting game...not a great game...but definitely exciting.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2012)

Amazing this turned out to be a good game


----------



## Cuyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so annoyed that after being so close, this might not be the last time this season I have to see fat ben's ugly, mutant face.

Two words I thought I'd never utter... GO TEBOW!


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

Non-sudden death?  interesting.


----------



## Cuyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Trajan said:


> 67 yard field goal? hey wtf?
> 
> if they miss ...oops, they said hell no.



I was going to say if they make a 67, hell, they'd have my blessing.  But pulled the try as I was typing.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2012)

I wish the Niners were playing one of these teams next weekend instead of the Saints.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

Edge of your chair shit. Good game.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn,  I missed the rules.

If Tebow scores a touchdown, with the first possession,  the game is over...otherwise they play the whole 15 minutes?


----------



## Cuyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Missourian said:


> Damn,  I missed the rules.
> 
> If Tebow scores a touchdown, with the first possession,  the game is over...otherwise they play the whole 15 minutes?



If he gets a Denver FG, Steelers will have one shot to match or better.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Got a Pick Six in the SB last year.  Funniest damn thing I saw that game.  He was given the nickname "The Freezer" shortly after, and has been given a William Perry roll in the Packer's offense at times for short yardage goal line stuff.  Not that they needed that this year.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

John Elway looked happy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2012)

Hard to believe this was the closest game of the weekend. It was supposed to be the one that was a blowout


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2012)

One play..TD

Tebow mania is back


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

omfg


----------



## Cuyo (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 8, 2012)

Cuyo said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Damn,  I missed the rules.
> ...


A rarity for me to say, but in light of the Tebow hatred and the fact I am sick of Pittsburgh fans...

Go Broncos.

Now I have to brush my fingers with lye.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

DID YOU SEE THAT????


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

You've just been been tebowed..


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Good night, IRENE!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

Omg!


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

wooooow the lord smite Pittsburgh!!!! game over!!!!!

even after the owners fucked up the rules, they score!!!!! a TD


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 8, 2012)

You have GOT to be SHITTING ME!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome!

Haha!


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

oops, TEBOW smite the Steelers....hahahahaha unreal....


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 8, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> You have GOT to be SHITTING ME!!!!!


May I not live to regret that earlier post.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

that, my friends is a stiff arm....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2012)

At this time all I can do is thank Jesus


----------



## skipper (Jan 8, 2012)

_lord have mercy!!_


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2012)

And the best part is he's Tebowing in the end zone!


----------



## Cuyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Awwww wassamatta Tomlin... Are you SSSSAAAAAAAADDDDD?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 8, 2012)

> I don't care who wins this game, neither one is going to be able to take the Pats. Denver just isn't good enough, Pitt is way too beat up.



Correct. It was an entertaining but pointless game.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

*TIM TEBOW*​
*THE MILE HIGH MESSIAH​*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

That was a perfect ending. I can just feel the liberal skin crawling as I type this. LOL 

What a spectacular ending.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

I said they need to score a TD to win and.....they did.......


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 8, 2012)

It's gonna be a fun week of sportstalk radio.

Have a good night y'all


----------



## manifold (Jan 8, 2012)

Not a single wildcard team won this weekend.  Can't recall ever seeing that happen before.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > I don't care who wins this game, neither one is going to be able to take the Pats. Denver just isn't good enough, Pitt is way too beat up.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. It was an entertaining but pointless game.



Thanks for proving my point. Lol


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> It's gonna be a fun week of sportstalk radio.
> 
> Have a good night y'all


True 'dat!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha! *Suck it* Tebow haters!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 8, 2012)

"Tebow!"

(and I say that as an Oakland Raider fan)


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2012)

That quite a game,  I enjoyed watching it with y'all.


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2012)

manifold said:


> Not a single wildcard team won this weekend.  Can't recall ever seeing that happen before.



And isn't common for all four home teams to win on a weekend in the playoffs either.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Alan Stallion said:


> "Tebow!"
> 
> (and I say that as an Oakland Raider fan)



Given their record over the last few years....I think the patch may be over the good eye.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> It's gonna be a fun week of sportstalk radio.
> 
> Have a good night y'all



Bet you Pats fans are nervous about facing Tebow


----------



## manifold (Jan 8, 2012)

Toro said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single wildcard team won this weekend.  Can't recall ever seeing that happen before.
> ...



Certainly not wildcard weekend.


----------



## manifold (Jan 8, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > It's gonna be a fun week of sportstalk radio.
> ...



I'm nervous about facing anyone.

But having Josh back is nice.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > "Tebow!"
> ...



Yeah, ever since their "appearance" in their last Super Bowl against the Bucs way back when, they've been mostly pathetic. Oh well. We'll see how things go in the post-Al Davis era with a new GM.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 8, 2012)

Alan Stallion said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Stallion said:
> ...


The bar is high for them to do anything BUT improve.

Now that they have the Former VP of Football Operations from Green Bay, who is a former Raider and been involved with both Ron Wolf AND Ted Thompson building powerful teams... I bet they will soon be terrors.  

Oh, and he was director of scouting before he was the VPoFO.  Looking good for you guys.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I'm thinking a future New England style dynasty.  The AFC West isn't the strongest division in the world  either; San Diego is in decline, Denver is good but not great despite what happened today, Kansas City is...well....Kansas City.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Stallion said:
> ...


If KC gets Jeff Fisher, they will improve dramatically.  SD will improve after Norv Turner is cut loose and they hire someone who can work with the talent he has and drafts well.  Raiders, the future's bright.  Denver, they're currently overachieving, BUT could build back into a REAL power if Tebow and their defense continues.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



I don't see Fisher as being an automatic improvement.  Times change; when Fisher was coaching in the late 1990's and when he was coaching in the late Auts....it looked like a lot of the same schemes to me on defense.  Can you think of a single standout Titan who stood out for his play on the field on defense?  None come to my mind readily; Kearse who was a DE for several years there but other than that, Pacman Jones and Finnegan who are serviceable but not worldbeaters.  

SD depends largely on whom they replace him with but Gates is past his prime, Rivers had a dismal year by and large.  

Denver has a glass jaw with Tebow as their QB.  One thing though; he can develop into a more standardized QB if given the opportunity.  This thing he did this year won't play next season.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 9, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > It's gonna be a fun week of sportstalk radio.
> ...



I'm not even the slightest bit nervous.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 9, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> SD will improve after Norv Turner is cut loose





Wake me up when THAT happens. He should have been fired 27 times over already.



> and they hire someone who can work with the talent he has and drafts well.



They have a guy who drafts well already.


----------



## manifold (Jan 9, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I am.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 9, 2012)

manifold said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I ain't.

After the shitty start against them in the first, we owned their asses defensively.

Our two best run stoppers not named Wilfork weren't playing that day either.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 9, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I would be...

Looks like Jesus is back in Tebows corner. You don't think Tebow could throw for 300 yards by himself do you? Plus you guys have some payback due for Jesus letting you win a World Series


----------



## manifold (Jan 9, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I wish I shared your confidence.

Unfortunately I still remember the Pats losing their first (home) playoff game two seasons in a row to a team they'd already beaten in the regular season.

I'm not being pessimistic here, just cautiously optimistic.  They need to show me something in this game before I'm ready to chug the kool-aid.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 9, 2012)

manifold said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


It almost never bodes well when non-division teams face off in the playoffs if they played during the year.  It has a frequent tendency to flip on the previous winner.  This is also true in most cases if it's a divisional rival who's been swept in the season.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 9, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Green Bay Packers vs. New York Giants - Box Score - December 04, 2011 - ESPN


----------



## manifold (Jan 9, 2012)

If you watch enough of the NFL, you know things tend to average out.

No one single road team won this past weekend.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 9, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


Yes I remember that.  I also remember the NFC championship last year when the Bears went down in flames.  Such a nice feeling.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 9, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



I remember getting waxed by the Jets.  It sucked.


----------

